# Audiowave?



## Jfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

Anybody use them? I'm just looking at their PM12, but how are their products in general?


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Their products are excellent, if you ever get a chance to audition the amps, take it!


----------

